# hunting clubs



## BRAD B (Nov 27, 2021)

Been Hunting in south east ga. I'm looking for Hunting club closer to home in North ga. Cherokee, Ballground, Pickens county would be good starting point.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 27, 2021)

Any openings in your South Georgia club.

I'm looking. Can pay now for next year for the right spot.

$800.00 is what I'm comfortable with. 1K max. Wouldn't go past a thousand for a million prime acres.
Leases are getting out of hand. Folks need to check that by stop paying ridiculous money to hunt pine goats.


----------



## Chadro (Nov 29, 2021)

When I was still in Georgia I was a member of Silver Creek hunting club, I always liked it. Was with Cobbs Legion many years ago, both are pretty good options in your neck of the woods.


----------



## HavocLover (Nov 29, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Any openings in your South Georgia club.
> 
> I'm looking. Can pay now for next year for the right spot.
> 
> ...



You have to pay to play. I don’t like it anymore than the next guy but I’m not- NOT going to hunt. It has gotten ridiculous but so has everything else.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 29, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Any openings in your South Georgia club.
> 
> I'm looking. Can pay now for next year for the right spot.
> 
> ...



$800 / $18 per acre is 44 acres per member. 

I do not see much good land at a lot less than that. 

If all members wanted to shoot ONLY one buck, that means you are shooting 14.5 bucks per square mile. 

I know that sucks but that is the math of it. 

Individuals don’t regulate the market - supply and demand does. 

Collective efforts from a great many individuals could potentially sway the market but it would take a gargantuan effort, which is not gonna happen in Georgia (or any other state, for that matter). 

I am like @HavocLover - NOT hunting simply is not gonna work for me and I am old enough now, I am not gonna battle it out on public land (I like my comfortable ladder stands too much!). 

best of luck to all.


----------



## Kev (Nov 29, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Any openings in your South Georgia club.
> 
> I'm looking. Can pay now for next year for the right spot.
> 
> ...


I say quit paying for leases and just poach. To deer hunt legally you have to be rich these days.


----------



## Blackston (Nov 29, 2021)

Good club is hard to find .. I’m finding Out there are plenty of cruddy ones


----------



## Blackston (Nov 29, 2021)

Kev said:


> I say quit paying for leases and just poach. To deer hunt legally you have to be rich these days.


I got a buddy that says it’s cheaper than goin out west or payin dues(  And he’s been caught a pretty good bit )


----------



## HavocLover (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m not a rich man by any means… our club is about 140+ acres per member. I understand some folks can’t afford much but I can’t wrap my head around these folks that are ok with 8+ people on 500 acres and stuff. There’s a fine line between being affordable and that interfering with safety too.


----------



## LTFDretired (Nov 30, 2021)

Chadro said:


> When I was still in Georgia I was a member of Silver Creek hunting club, I always liked it. Was with Cobbs Legion many years ago, both are pretty good options in your neck of the woods.


Thanks, I will check that out!


----------



## LUCKYDOG (Dec 2, 2021)

I live in the Blue Ridge Ga area. Looking for private land for 1-3 of us. Older adults, no baggage. 1-2 hours from here would be great. QDM is our goal.


----------

